# Anybody with a bentley or similar?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I need to check out the rubber bits (Hoses ect) of my Secondary Air Injection Pump (I think it's called A.I.R. ??)
I'd just like to know where to start looking.
Does anybody know place that my show a vacuum line routing for said system, like a fiche or similar tool?


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Anybody with a bentley or similar? (G60 Carat)*

Whats going on with it? I have the Bentley so I might be able to track down a specific section if you need it


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Anybody with a bentley or similar? (SilberBora02)*

Wanna buy my Bentley CD ? LMK


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I used VAGCAT.com and it showed the vacuum line routing.
How much for the Bentley CD?


_Modified by G60 Carat at 3:52 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Does anybody have a Bentley they want to sell?
I really do need the rear air spring instructions, and the T-Belt instructions.


----------

